# 74 Road Runner



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

This is the MPC Daisy Duke's kit. Pretty much built box stock, except the wheels and tires. I painted it with Testor's Lacquer and used Bare Metal Foil on the trim. The decals were a pain in the butt, as they broke apart while applying them. I didn't like the kit supplied mirrors so I didn't install them. I got to dig in the spares box to see if I can find a better set.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

That's one pretty GTX! I like the Sub Lime paint with the black interior and stripes. A very clean build. :thumbsup:


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks! I built another one but used the chassis from AMT's 71 Charger. It has a lot better detail.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

That is still one of my favorite body styles.

Nice build!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Beautiful! Really nice build.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice job


----------



## Eaglesbriar (Jul 5, 2012)

Thats a very nice build. One of my favorite mopar cars


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

